
Vim's channel and job design - tambourine_man
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/vim_dev/channel$20and$20jobs/vim_dev/qtw5LdCrHJQ/uDhLZslbDQAJ
======
irickt
A productive discussion among the principals of vim and neovim.

